# 457 how to apply dependent visa for my wife?



## paulp (Feb 27, 2013)

Dear all, 
I would like to have your suggestion in regards to bringing my wife to Australia. 
My situation was that I used to be on dependent visa with my ex-wife who came here as student and we have already been separated and divorced last year. I'm now moving on and I got the 457 employer sponsor at the moment (now me and my ex-wife holding different visa-my one is 457 and her one still on student visa). My question is that I found my new love who is currently overseas and I would like to apply for the dependent visa for her. We are going to do marriage certificate here in Australia in the next couple of months. After we get married, what form should I use to apply for the dependent visa for her? Can I do it online? And what document do they require? 
I don't know whether this information is enough in order to have your suggestion but please kindly help me as I need to plan whether I should move on staying here in Australia, OR if it sounds too difficult for us, I will just leave the country and try to settle down our new life in her country instead. Thank you very much, Paul
Thank you, Paul


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Paul -

No problem. You can apply for your new partner as a subsequent entrant here:

Employer Sponsored Workers (e457) Online Applications

Docs you'll need are passport ID page, evidence of health insurance, passport photo, marriage certificate, and most importantly a letter from your 457 sponsoring employer agreeing to extend the sponsorship to your new partner. You can lodge this via paper application using form 1066, or use the link above to apply online. If you apply online you should have scanned copies of all your docs (colour scanned).

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## paulp (Feb 27, 2013)

*Thank you very much*

Dear Mark,
Thank you very much Mark. I really appreciate your help.
There is one more question from me. Are there any other options beside using my employer sponsor letter? I mean I don't understand why my employer has to sponsor my partner. To make this point clear, what kind of sponsorship does my employer needs to provide? Does it has to be sponsorship in financial or job position, or the immigration needs letter from my employer to only certify that there will be no obligation for them in order to take my partner here? Could you please help me clarify this point?

I'm thinking of other option as well such as letting her apply for a job from her country (she is professional and I think her position can fit into the immi skill list) and seeking for the 457 employer sponsor as well. I really don't know which what could work better and more suitable for us.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi there,

Mark has covered all of it. If you want to add your partner to the application, you will need to have them provide a letter confirming that they accept that responsibility.

Are you planning on her flying here, and then getting married? I don't see how that would work. Is she from Thailand also?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Paul -

The only way you can add your partner to your 457 visa is if you employer agrees to extend his sponsorship obligations to cover her. While the obligations covering her don't include things specific to your work there, there are other obligations such as paying costs if the applicant (primary or secondary) becomes unlawful and DIAC has to go locate them, and other obligations that the employer must take responsibility for with regard to your partner. Here's more if you're interested:

Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

An employer must sponsor all applicants on a 457 visa, the primary and all secondary, in order for them to be granted a visa. A letter from the employer specifically extending their sponsorship to cover your new partner is what's required as evidence of this.

Best,

Mark Northam



paulp said:


> Dear Mark,
> Thank you very much Mark. I really appreciate your help.
> There is one more question from me. Are there any other options beside using my employer sponsor letter? I mean I don't understand why my employer has to sponsor my partner. To make this point clear, what kind of sponsorship does my employer needs to provide? Does it has to be sponsorship in financial or job position, or the immigration needs letter from my employer to only certify that there will be no obligation for them in order to take my partner here? Could you please help me clarify this point?
> 
> I'm thinking of other option as well such as letting her apply for a job from her country (she is professional and I think her position can fit into the immi skill list) and seeking for the 457 employer sponsor as well. I really don't know which what could work better and more suitable for us.


----------



## paulp (Feb 27, 2013)

Dear Mark,


Thank you so much for your answer. 

I think should try letting her apply for a job here on her own and find a 457 sponsor for herself first and put the dependent on my 457 visa as a second plan? I think this will be more safe and more flexible for us.

Anyway, thank you so much again

Paul


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Paul -

If she had her own 457 that would indeed offer more flexibility, as if either of you lost your job, you could go on the other's 457 as a secondary applicant, assuming the employer who is sponsoring the visa approved.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## paulp (Feb 27, 2013)

Dear Mark,

Thank you very much. 
May I ask one more question? If she come with 457 dependent of my visa, would she be able to work full time or part time here in Australia? 

Regards,
Paul


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Paul -

Secondary applicants (dependents) for 457 visas have full work and study rights generally.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## paulp (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you very much Mark


----------



## amandeeparora (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I am currently holding a 457 Visa, my wife too has been granted a 457 dependent visa (duly approved by my company). I just wanted to check with you whether she can start her post - doctorate in any of the Melbourne universities. She currently holds a Phd in Physics from an Indian University.

Awaiting your response.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Paul -
> 
> Secondary applicants (dependents) for 457 visas have full work and study rights generally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mir (Mar 15, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Paul -
> 
> No problem. You can apply for your new partner as a subsequent entrant here:
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, 
A friend of mine is on 457 and recently got married. He is from Pakistan and got married to a Pakistani girl back home. Can he apply online for the wife?

Regards,

Mir


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, through the new ImmiAccount online system, unless DIBP specifically tells him (and gives him permission) to lodge via paper.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Mir (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Mark, 

You think he will be better of filling up 1022 before applying 457 subsequent entrant application or it does not matter much ?

Regards,

Mir


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mir -

Normally not necessary in this type of circumstance, but just in case DIBP doesn't put it all together re: relationship status change, might not be a bad idea - I don't see how it could hurt.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## glen. (May 9, 2014)

Hi. I have been looking for information on applying visa for my wife & son. I am 457 Visa holder in Australia and need to apply dependent visa for my wife & son. ANd came across this thread, and was really happy to find very valueable information from Mr. Mark Northam.
I have almost all the documents ready, just need information on few things:-

1. What will be the Visa Fees for my wife & Son (my son is under 18 yrs of age)?

2. Do I need to have 888 form from 2 citizens of Australia?

3. Do I need to prepare History of Relationship?

4. What is the processing time for this visa.?


----------

